# Custom Track Roller.



## ceilingtrains.com (Dec 16, 2009)

I use Atlas track on my ceilingtrains.com bridges and i made a small roller 3 years ago to roll the track to the right radius. But i got some nasty blisters on my roller hand. So i motorized it. Now all my curve track making is push button. I will try to get a short vid tomorrow when i roll some more rails...Bob


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Bob,

Nice floating bridges. Very clever. Welded steel? Aluminum?

There's a big grocery store here in RI that has a similar layout running all around the store. Kids love it.

TJ


----------



## ceilingtrains.com (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks TJ. The bridges are mig welded steel. I designed everything from the tubing to the fixtures to make everything. I need to come up to RI sometime. My grandfather was the co founder of Providence in the 1600's...Bob


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Bob,

Again, nice bridge work.

That's some family history ... not many can trace roots here in the US back to the 1600's. Roger Williams, Anne Hutchison, William Coddington ... any roots there ?!?

Regards,

TJ


----------



## Boston&Maine (Dec 19, 2007)

tjcruiser said:


> Bob,
> 
> Again, nice bridge work.
> 
> ...


Somebody I went to elementary school with could trace her roots back to someone who came over on the Mayflower


----------



## ceilingtrains.com (Dec 16, 2009)

Thomas Olney was his name. I hear there are streets named after him...Bob


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

ceilingtrains.com said:


> Thomas Olney was his name. I hear there are streets named after him...Bob


Streets???

There's a WHOLE SECTION OF PROVIDENCE named after him, or perhaps one of his descendants ... Olneyville:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Olneyville,_Providence,_Rhode_Island

It's a little rough around the edges, today, but Providence keeps finding ways to improve itself more and more with each passing year.

Neat family history!

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

ceilingtrains.com said:


> Thanks TJ. The bridges are mig welded steel. I designed everything from the tubing to the fixtures to make everything. I need to come up to RI sometime. My grandfather was the co founder of Providence in the 1600's...Bob



Your Grandfather in the 1600's?

You are either very very old or you meant to say your great,great,great ,great,great Grandfather.:laugh:

But that's very cool to have an ancestor like that.:thumbsup:

You sell the bridges?


----------



## aionta (Apr 9, 2010)

*Very nice hanging trackwork*

Very nice hanging trackwork. What is the device that hangs below the track ?
Looks like sime kind of camera

Aaron


----------



## ceilingtrains.com (Dec 16, 2009)

aionta said:


> Very nice hanging trackwork. What is the device that hangs below the track ?
> Looks like sime kind of camera
> 
> Aaron


Its the ZW Lionel transformer. Its out of the way up there and the kids can't touch it...Bob


----------



## ceilingtrains.com (Dec 16, 2009)

big ed said:


> Your Grandfather in the 1600's?
> 
> You are either very very old or you meant to say your great,great,great ,great,great Grandfather.:laugh:
> 
> ...


Yes i sell the bridges. I have sold 13 of them so far. You are right great great i am number 12 on the list so he would have 10 greats i guess...Bob


----------



## ceilingtrains.com (Dec 16, 2009)

*Roller pics*

Here is a pic of my custom motorized roller and my custom track cutting saw which i built both for the Atlas track...Bob


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Bob,

Sweeeet setup. Very nice fabrication work. Thanks for sharing info/pics!

TJ


----------

